
Realistically, What's Next for Gun Laws in America? - caramiadare
https://www.libertarianism.org/media/free-thoughts/second-amendment-supreme-court-alan-gura
======
DamonHD
Not my thing politically, but very interesting and rational and well worth
listening to IMHO. (Speaking as an anti-gun Brit!)

------
sidcool
I believe it will take a few more such shoot outs for public outcry to be
enough for NRA to act. And even then it will be a minor change in law. I am
not very optimistic about gun control in the US.

